
Mountain View's Red Rock Coffee Asks for Community Support - skmurphy
https://www.mv-voice.com/news/2020/07/20/facing-closure-downtown-mountain-views-red-rock-coffee-asks-for-community-support
======
skmurphy
Back when they were not closed for pandemic I met a number of YC folks in the
second floor area. They have established a gofundme to try and bridge their
expense gap during Covid.

See [https://charity.gofundme.com/o/en/campaign/save-red-rock-
cof...](https://charity.gofundme.com/o/en/campaign/save-red-rock-coffee)

